# Burke 2/6/14



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2014)

Powder day! Since this 8" snowfall probably ranks in the top 10 biggest storms of the last 3 years, I decided to get there this morning. Beautiful blue sky, boot deep powder, and no wind = win!
It was my first day out this winter due to so many other commitments and generally blah conditions that didn’t justify taking a morning from work. My quads were definitely feeling it by 11:30.
Had a fun morning even though it was ridiculously crowded with all 75 people there :wink: . 8" of fluff fell yesterday. They are still only reporting 67" for the entire winter so far. The woods look good but are still sketchy as there is 10-12" of fluff then ice and dirt :-?
Still a beautiful day in the NEKberhood (I was skiing by myself so all I got were landscape shots):


----------



## skifree (Feb 6, 2014)

great pix! way to go get it


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 6, 2014)

Holy shit. The pics of the wind turbines is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Feb 6, 2014)

Is that Jay beyond the turbines? It must be waaay farther than that.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome pictures, especially the jay peak one. No actually just all of them. Nice report!


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow... Great pictures.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Is that Jay beyond the turbines? It must be waaay farther than that.



That is Jay in the background. I shot that with a 300mm lens with a 2x teleconverter (making it 600mm). Big Jay is on the left edge of the picture.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is the view toward Jay with less zoom.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 7, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Here is the view toward Jay with less zoom.



Nice work. I was gonna say you must have an incredible zoom. 600mm would do it. Not handheld then. What do you use?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Nice work. I was gonna say you must have an incredible zoom. 600mm would do it. Not handheld then. What do you use?


It was handheld and I was cold :smile:. I'm not really sure how I held it still enough to get a decent picture. Camera is a Canon T3i.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2014)

Really cool pics. Next time I go to Burke I'm bringing my Canon SX40HS with 840mm zoom and aiming it towards Jay


----------



## Euler (Feb 7, 2014)

Well done!  Your photos are stunning!  I can't believe you got that photo from a 600mm lens w/o support!  The lens/camera must have some wicked image stabiliazation or else you are the bionic man


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2014)

Euler said:


> else you are the bionic man


I may have been frozen. It was pretty cold up there with no gloves on.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 7, 2014)

Euler said:


> Well done!  Your photos are stunning!  I can't believe you got that photo from a 600mm lens w/o support!  The lens/camera must have some wicked image stabiliazation or else you are the bionic man





from_the_NEK said:


> I may have been frozen. It was pretty cold up there with no gloves on.



Yeah, that might work.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2014)

ISO 32,000 will also do the trick


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 8, 2014)

Would love to get a copy for personal use.  Possible ?
(The one with the windmill)


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2014)

That's awesome. I want a teleconverter now for my t2i

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 10, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Would love to get a copy for personal use.  Possible ?
> (The one with the windmill)


Sure, how do you want to get it?


----------

